# The Thousand Islands...Would You Like To Live on One of These?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2014)

Would you be willing to live on one of these islands?



> The Thousand Islands is an archipelago consisting of exactly 1,864 islands that straddles the Canada-U.S. border in the Saint Lawrence River as it emerges from the northeast corner of Lake Ontario.
> 
> They stretch for about 80 km on St. Lawrence Seaway, but the largest clustering of islands falls between Cape Vincent and Alexandria Bay in the United States and Kingston and Rockport in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice, but only as a vacation home.  Must  get lonely for permanent residents.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Reminds me of WaterWorld. 

What do you do in the winter? It must get bloody cold there.

If I had to make a choice at gunpoint, I'd choose to live in Boldt Castle - that's more my style.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 20, 2014)

Their salad dressing is purty good.  It would be a good spot for a summer vacation.


----------



## Katybug (Feb 20, 2014)

They're beautiful, but not me.  I don't do well with that, need something to entertain me.  Never have been a sit on the beach/pool type.   We're all different, so those islands would be great for an hour for the small ones and a day for the larger ones.  Otherwise, get me to shore.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes!  I love islands and have to problem with  so-called "Rock Fever".


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

I wouldn't turn it down.  The only one I wouldn't want to live in for any long, length of time was the one with no yard, more like a house-boat.  I like the freedom of surrounding country to hike though.  The one thing is taking a boat, or swimming (lol) every time you want to go to the market etc.  These are surely beautiful photos though, in my situation, bottom line, no, I wouldn't turn down the opportunity


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I would enjoy living on an island as I love the beach. However it would need to be a warm climate as I can do hot and humid but not cold and colder. When I've visited the beach especially for extended stays I've enjoyed the people I met and the pace of life. Walking the beach is relaxing with the seemingly endless vista spiritual. I like the dressing also.


----------

